# Rooter



## Gast (6. Nov 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Habe ein Client/Server-Programm geschrieben, das eine Verbindung über Sockets aufbaut.
Die Kommunikation erfolgt per Stream.
Innerhalb des Netzwerkes funktioniert alles prima.
Nun möchte ich meinen Server über das Internet erreichen, eben mit IP-Adresse und dem Port, gleiches Prinzip
wie im LAN.
Funzt nicht, da ich keine Verbindung aufbauen kann.
Der Server steht hinter einem Rooter(Speedport W 700V) und bei dem habe ich schon eine Weiterleitung über den entsprechenden Port an den Server eingerichtet, aber es geht nicht.
Liegt es eventuell an dem Rooter, da die Weiterleitung nur über FTP, oder UDP läuft.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## The_S (6. Nov 2008)

Weiterleitung sollte natürlich TCP/IP sein ... Vermutlich liegt es am R*ou*ter. Bei mir hat nämlich schonmal das exakt Selbe funktioniert  .


----------



## Guest (6. Nov 2008)

habe einen älteren speedport (w501v) und da lässt sich tcp weiterleiten...glaub du solltest nochmal genau schauen, auch in die bda


----------



## Gast (7. Nov 2008)

Danke für die Antworten!!


----------

